# Self driving cars are coming out in 2 years..Nows the time to look for other work.



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Why are U people still wasting time driving when your job will be history in 2 years?

Stupid is what stupid does is i guess


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

I guess you're smarter than us.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

It’s ok, Donald Trump will take care of us.


----------



## Fubvet (Jul 6, 2017)

Fake news donald


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't worry by the time automated cars become widespread, companies will already be run by AI CEO's etc, so everyone will need to find a new job. That is, except for the AI developers who will still be needed, but only until the machines become advanced enough to run themselves, then Skynet takes over and the war with the machines begins.


----------



## tld17 (Aug 1, 2017)

This guy is such a troll. He adds zero to this forum.


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

Add a zero, friendo


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> It's ok, Donald Trump will take care of us.


Nobody will take care of us


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

2


Jerseyguy72 said:


> I guess you're smarter than us.


2+2=6



tld17 said:


> This guy is such a troll. He adds zero to this forum.


trolls rule


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

Kevin7889 said:


> Nobody will take care of us


How's your bitcoin investment doing Kevin? You must be rich with that $300 investment.....


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Why are U people still wasting time driving when your job will be history in 2 years?
> 
> Stupid is what stupid does is i guess


?????????????????????????? 2 yrs?????????????????????????????? NOT gonna happen, MIT has already done stdies about self driving cars, your looking at 10-20 yrs down the line,I don't think you have any idea the amount of $$$$$$$$$$ involved with these autonomous cars, + who's gonna buy all these cars? Uber? they don't make $$$ where they gonna get the $$ cabbage$$$, 2 yrs? Is your favorite song, "Only in my Dreams" by debbie gibson? have a great day


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Why are U people still wasting time driving when your job will be history in 2 years?
> 
> Stupid is what stupid does is i guess


Ten years......MAYBE....not a chance in 2 years, in this area. They can barely get these cars to go in a straight line, let alone maneuver in heavy rush hour traffic. You'll see God before you see widespread driverless cars.


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

Wait until the taxi lobby pays some hackers to crash the cars


----------



## Fernando-R (Nov 24, 2017)

That is BS, for all those who think this will start in US keep dreaming. I see this happening first in Europe, most likely a Scandinavian country. The US is way behind in both infrastructure and government policies. Can you imagine a vehicle trying to drive itself in the chaos that is NYC? The way pedestrians cross the street, traffic lights, construction zones, roads with holes the size of craters, highly unlikely in the next 2 years.
I will tell you something that I do foresee happening within 2 or 4 years and that is autonomous driving BUT ONLY within a certain boundary like for example a campus in Sillicon Valley it employees have to move from one building to another I can see some sort of shuttle driverless that can go anywhere within the area. The reason I said this is because 1- A spicific area (not too big) can be mapped with precision allowing the vehicle to perform well and 2- At some airports around the world there are autonomous vehicles that can take people from one terminal to another and no I’m not referring to a rail or vehicle on tracks, I’m talking about an actual car on a road that can go from one terminal to the next and goes back to the charging station once is low on battery and that’s doable because of the small territory which can be mapped and have it uploaded to the car. I can see things like that happening soon but when it comes to big cities I don’t see it happening for another 10-15 years.
All it will take is one accident that can be blame to the AI to stop any progress in Congress for months if not more years.
It will come at some point but no way in hell in 2 years. I know Norway, Denmark, Abu Dabi, Neatherlands, Finland, they are making excellent progress. USA sadly is trailing from way back.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Ridiculous. What's a self driving car going to do when the idiot pax isn't at the right address? What happens when it follows uber navigation into a river? What happens when some dumbass gets in with a baby and no car seat? Where do they wait for apax when there's no place to park? I say 20 years minimum


----------



## LEO2112 (Jul 23, 2016)

Gonna be here sooner than you guys think....


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Wait till the first drunk pukes in a driverless car and then it goes to pick up another pax!


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Fubvet said:


> Fake news donald














Working4peanuts said:


> Ridiculous. What's a self driving car going to do when the idiot pax isn't at the right address? What happens when it follows uber navigation into a river? What happens when some dumbass gets in with a baby and no car seat? Where do they wait for apax when there's no place to park? I say 20 years minimum


*Uber wants to cure travel sickness with light, air blasts and moving seats*
Patent reveals system designed to stimulate self-driving car passengers to eliminate motion sickness so they can read, work or play in transit



tld17 said:


> This guy is such a troll. He adds zero to this forum.


*Uber plans to buy 24,000 autonomous Volvo SUVs in race for driverless future*
'It only becomes a commercial business when you can remove the vehicle operator from the equation,' says ride-hailing firm battling Lyft and Waymo



reg barclay said:


> Don't worry by the time automated cars become widespread, companies will already be run by AI CEO's etc, so everyone will need to find a new job. That is, except for the AI developers who will still be needed, but only until the machines become advanced enough to run themselves, then Skynet takes over and the war with the machines begins.


*Autonomous car forecasts*
This page lists the most recent predictions about when driverless cars will be available on the market:

*Fully autonomous vehicles will be on the road before 2022, says NVIDIA CEO*
The CEO of the chipmaker NVIDIA, Jensen Huang, said that "It will take no more than four years to have fully autonomous cars on the road." This refers to actual cars driving on the road (not just car models being ready technically) and assumes that the key legal issues will also have been resolved.
(Source: Reuters, 2017-10-26 )

*Audi to introduce a self-driving car by 2020*
Scott Keogh, Head of Audi America announced at the CES 2017 that an Audio that really would drive itself would be available by 2020.
(Source: IEEE Spectrum, 2017-01-05)

*NuTonomy to provide self-driving taxi services in Singapore by 2018, expand to 10 cities around the world by 2020*
The company has just started trials of its self-driving taxis in Singapore's 1 North District. It plans to deploy self-driving taxis commercially in Singapore by 2018 and aims to be operational with fleets of self-driving taxis in 10 cities of the world by 2020.
(Source: Yahoo News, 2016-08-29, Digital Trends, 2016-05-24)

*Delphi and MobilEye to provide off-the-shelf self-driving system by 2019*
Both companies have announced that they will bring a fully self-driving (SAE level 4) system on the market for use in a variety of cars in 2019.
Source: TheVerge, 2016-08-23

*Ford CEO announces fully autonomous vehicles for mobility services by 2021*
Mark Fields, Ford's CEO announced that the company plans to offer fully self-driving vehicles by 2021. The vehicles, which will come without steering wheel and pedals, will be targeted to fleets which provide autonomous mobility services. Fields expects that it will take several years longer until Ford will sell autonomous vehicles to the public.
Source: Reuters, 2016-08-16

*Volkswagen expects first self driving cars on the market by 2019*
Johann Jungwirth, Volkswagen's appointed head of Digitalization Strategy, expects the first self-driving cars to appear on the market by 2019. He did not claim that these would be Volkswagen models.
Source: Focus, 2016-04-23

*GM: Autononomous cars could be deployed by 2020 or sooner*
General Motor's head of foresight and trends Richard Holman said at a confererence in Detroit that most industry participants now think that self-driving cars will be on the road by 2020 or sooner.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

We've had self driving cars for years. Did you never watch Knight Rider as a kid?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> Ridiculous. What's a self driving car going to do when the idiot pax isn't at the right address? What happens when it follows uber navigation into a river? What happens when some dumbass gets in with a baby and no car seat? Where do they wait for apax when there's no place to park? I say 20 years minimum





Working4peanuts said:


> Wait till the first drunk pukes in a driverless car and then it goes to pick up another pax!


These things won't be an issue. Do you really think that Uber is going to have the driverless cars picking up the General Public? Of course not. The driverless cars will be for corporate or executive account.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fernando-R said:


> That is BS, for all those who think this will start in US keep dreaming. I see this happening first in Europe, most likely a Scandinavian country. The US is way behind in both infrastructure and government policies. Can you imagine a vehicle trying to drive itself in the chaos that is NYC? The way pedestrians cross the street, traffic lights, construction zones, roads with holes the size of craters, highly unlikely in the next 2 years.
> I will tell you something that I do foresee happening within 2 or 4 years and that is autonomous driving BUT ONLY within a certain boundary like for example a campus in Sillicon Valley it employees have to move from one building to another I can see some sort of shuttle driverless that can go anywhere within the area. The reason I said this is because 1- A spicific area (not too big) can be mapped with precision allowing the vehicle to perform well and 2- At some airports around the world there are autonomous vehicles that can take people from one terminal to another and no I'm not referring to a rail or vehicle on tracks, I'm talking about an actual car on a road that can go from one terminal to the next and goes back to the charging station once is low on battery and that's doable because of the small territory which can be mapped and have it uploaded to the car. I can see things like that happening soon but when it comes to big cities I don't see it happening for another 10-15 years.
> All it will take is one accident that can be blame to the AI to stop any progress in Congress for months if not more years.
> It will come at some point but no way in hell in 2 years. I know Norway, Denmark, Abu Dabi, Neatherlands, Finland, they are making excellent progress. USA sadly is trailing from way back.


I swear this made my head hurt.

Most of the posts in this thread do, but wow, this.

The US already has SDCs on the road, live, no driver, real passengers. You're prediction is waaaaaay late and silly. You thought the US, who ALREADY HAS THEM, was trailing in this? WE INVENTED THIS!!!



Fernando-R said:


> That is BS, for all those who think this will start in US keep dreaming.


LOLOL!

So funny.

They started here and we already have them on the road. So fail.


----------



## Fernando-R (Nov 24, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> I swear this made my head hurt.
> 
> Most of the posts in this thread do, but wow, this.
> 
> The US already has SDCs on the road, live, no driver, real passengers. You're prediction is waaaaaay late and silly. You thought the US, who ALREADY HAS THEM, was trailing in this? WE INVENTED THIS!!!


Can you clarify on the roads of which cities? Because unless you can truly prove it I don't see it being possible in any major metropolitan area.
Let's put on the side for the moment the fact that there are no laws that allow what you are claiming.
I do tell you that in Pittsburgh PA they do have some autonomous vehicles BUT dear sir they still carry a driver in the driver seat to act in case of emergency and a technician on the passenger seat to monitor the progress... I hardly call that driverless vehicle, wouldn't you? They call those two individuals "operators".
They go around picking up passengers in Pittsburgh but as I said they have two company people in the car, the passenger is NEVER left alone in the vehicle.
This will go in mass on the West Coast first, and after many many many trial and errors you might see it on the East Coast.
I'm looking forward to your facts tho. Please post them. Here are mine.

http://thehill.com/policy/transport...s-uber-in-pittsburgh-involved-in-crash-report


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

ramz isn't big on posting facts. he just makes statements and hopes people are dumb enough to believe them as facts.


----------



## Fernando-R (Nov 24, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> ramz isn't big on posting facts. he just makes statements and hopes people are dumb enough to believe them as facts.


Yes, I can tell this, specially when he claims we are so advance here in our country when in places like Neatherlands they have complete autonomous buses since 2005, what year are we now? Ohhh, that's right 2018, I haven't seen any autonomous buses in the US but I rode the ParkShuttle in Holland back in 2012 and it has no driver whatsoever.
I'm glad you notice too heynow321.
This is the bus I rode in Holland, electric and no drivers, running since 2005.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ParkShuttle


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fernando-R said:


> Can you clarify on the roads of which cities? Because unless you can truly prove it I don't see it being possible in any major metropolitan area.
> Let's put on the side for the moment the fact that there are no laws that allow what you are claiming.
> I do tell you that in Pittsburgh PA they do have some autonomous vehicles BUT dear sir they still carry a driver in the driver seat to act in case of emergency and a technician on the passenger seat to monitor the progress... I hardly call that driverless vehicle, wouldn't you? They call those two individuals "operators".
> They go around picking up passengers in Pittsburgh but as I said they have two company people in the car, the passenger is NEVER left alone in the vehicle.
> ...


Phoenix Arizona, Oct. 2017, Waymo. They went live. First in the world as an A to B system.

You know nothing about the laws. Many states, and soon nation wide, allow SDCs.



heynow321 said:


> ramz isn't big on posting facts. he just makes statements and hopes people are dumb enough to believe them as facts.


Fact: Waymo put SDCs on the road carrying live passengers in Oct. 2017.



Fernando-R said:


> Yes, I can tell this, specially when he claims we are so advance here in our country when in places like Neatherlands they have complete autonomous buses since 2005, what year are we now? Ohhh, that's right 2018, I haven't seen any autonomous buses in the US but I rode the ParkShuttle in Holland back in 2012 and it has no driver whatsoever.


The Netherlands launched their first SDC driving on LIVE roads in May of 2016. You can read about it in my blog.



Fernando-R said:


> I'm glad you notice too heynow321.


Heynow is a clown, here to make you laugh. Don't look him in the eye.



Fernando-R said:


> This is the bus I rode in Holland, electric and no drivers, running since 2005.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ParkShuttle


Not on live roads.

Let's get back on point. The US is the first to have SDCs on live roads, A to B, with live passengers.

Your prediction is a failure of epic proportions. You literally don't know we already have them. You literally don't know the US has always been the spearhead of this technology.

Europe!? Please! What is the last great thing Europe created? The Mule? Did they even come up with that?


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

How’s a self driving car going to detect puke (or worse ) all over the back seat?


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> How's a self driving car going to detect puke (or worse ) all over the back seat?


It doesn't have to. The next rider can report it, not get in, and the car can drive itself to a place to be cleaned.

I'm not saying SDCs doing ride share without an attendant is a good idea... or even that a huge company buying millions of cars to offer this service is a good idea... but I'm simply pointing out that the "dirty car" issue can be dealt with.


----------



## LEO2112 (Jul 23, 2016)

Undermensch said:


> It doesn't have to. The next rider can report it, not get in, and the car can drive itself to a place to be cleaned.


Was just about to post the same thing. Next rider can decline the ride, report the mess before getting in and wait for another car while the previous rider will be charged cleaning fee as the sdc returns to the garage to be sanitized.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

LEO2112 said:


> Was just about to post the same thing. Next rider can decline the ride, report the mess before getting in and wait for another car while the previous rider will be charged cleaning fee as the sdc returns to the garage to be sanitized.


Now... would that be economical? Probably not... the $150 cleaning fee wouldn't begin to cover the opportunity cost of having that car out of service for up to several hours, plus gas costs to get to the cleaning facility. That cleaning fee should be about $500


----------



## Fernando-R (Nov 24, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Phoenix Arizona, Oct. 2017, Waymo. They went live. First in the world as an A to B system.
> 
> You know nothing about the laws. Many states, and soon nation wide, allow SDCs.
> 
> ...


You are misleading people when saying Phoenix, Arizona because to be precise is taking place in Chandler, Arizona which is a small section of Phoenix.... you are making look like is in the entire city of Phoenix when in actuality the area of Chandler barely has 50 square miles and that's counting houses too, so actual roads is less.
And that is precisely why is being done there, a small city/town can be mapped with accuracy by the engineers and programmers allowing the vehicle to function but go try that in a city that is always evolving, ever changing.
Also, you happen to omit that in order for Google to have that done in Chandler it was necessary for them to fix all roads, have all roads properly painted, have all traffic signs replace so that the cameras in the car can detect them, etc. And what happens when snow falls and the marks on the roads can't be seen? Do you foresee any private company or government taking that massive entrepreneurial step in major cities? Do you have any idea the cost that will entitle? It is prohibited those massive cost.
Yes, choose a small town and have it there but in big cities is not so simple, put aside the fact that you will need complete new infrastructure and signs, you also have to educate the consumer and you need to educate the people who won't be in such vehicles.
Have you ever been in a autonomous car?, the closest I got was a Tesla Model X 100D and the sensors are super sensitive, if a pedestrian pass by the moving vehicle the car stops automatically right away, go drive that in NYC where you have the courier guys riding the bicycles and motorcycles and they get so close to your car and is barely 1 inch away from hitting you, you think the sensors won't get trigger by that? A autonomous car in big cities unless they have their own dedicated lane will cause more traffic jam than a human driver. It will be stopping over every little thing.
Don't get me wrong, the technology is coming but this thread says "within 2 years" and that is pure fantasy.
Also don't forget the power behind the curtain who will try to stop this, and I'm talking about the big oil companies, the majority of this so call autonomous TEST vehicles are either electric or hybrid, if there are plans of massively produce them to replace the internal combustion vehicles do you truly think that BP, Shell, Exxon Mobil, Sunoco will just sit and let it happen that easy? No, they will use millions to lobby and delay it adding years to any progress, to think otherwise is to be naive.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> How's a self driving car going to detect puke (or worse ) all over the back seat?


Internal cameras. The computer compares before and after shots, recognizes significant pixel changes, and send it to a human to determine the need for a cleaning and fees.

The backup is the next passenger refusing the car after being prompted to rate it's cleanliness before a ride is given.



Fernando-R said:


> You are misleading people when saying Phoenix, Arizona because to be precise is taking place in Chandler, Arizona which is a small section of Phoenix.... you are making look like is in the entire city of Phoenix when in actuality the area of Chandler barely has 50 square miles and that's counting houses too, so actual roads is less.


Chandler is a part of Phoenix. I apologize if anyone was mislead to think the entire metropolitan area. They won't cover any entire metro when first opening that market.



Fernando-R said:


> And that is precisely why is being done there, a small city/town can be mapped with accuracy by the engineers and programmers allowing the vehicle to function but go try that in a city that is always evolving, ever changing.


The cars map the areas themselves and communicate changes V2V.



Fernando-R said:


> Also, you happen to omit that in order for Google to have that done in Chandler it was necessary for them to fix all roads, have all roads properly painted, have all traffic signs replace so that the cameras in the car can detect them, etc.


Completely false.



Fernando-R said:


> And what happens when snow falls and the marks on the roads can't be seen?


SDCs don't need road lines. This has been demonstrated many many times.



Fernando-R said:


> Do you foresee any private company or government taking that massive entrepreneurial step in major cities? Do you have any idea the cost that will entitle? It is prohibited those massive cost.


Unnecessary. No SDC company is asking for infrastructure changes.



Fernando-R said:


> Yes, choose a small town and have it there but in big cities is not so simple, put aside the fact that you will need complete new infrastructure and signs, you also have to educate the consumer and you need to educate the people who won't be in such vehicles.


Again, this is false in regards to infrastructure.

Waymo has been educating Phoenix about SDCs for quite awhile now.



Fernando-R said:


> Have you ever been in a autonomous car?, the closest I got was a Tesla Model X 100D and the sensors are super sensitive, if a pedestrian pass by the moving vehicle the car stops automatically right away, go drive that in NYC where you have the courier guys riding the bicycles and motorcycles and they get so close to your car and is barely 1 inch away from hitting you, you think the sensors won't get trigger by that? A autonomous car in big cities unless they have their own dedicated lane will cause more traffic jam than a human driver. It will be stopping over every little thing.


Tesla's aren't autonomous or even close. Waymo isn't autonomous and won't be for a long time. Waymo is, in fact, a self driving car though.



Fernando-R said:


> Don't get me wrong, the technology is coming but this thread says "within 2 years" and that is pure fantasy.


The technology launched on May of 2016 in the Netherlands. So, yes, ywo tears from now is inaccurate.

As far as further predictions, Waymo beat predictions by years so I wouldn't bother trying.



Fernando-R said:


> Also don't forget the power behind the curtain who will try to stop this, and I'm talking about the big oil companies, the majority of this so call autonomous TEST vehicles are either electric or hybrid, if there are plans of massively produce them to replace the internal combustion vehicles do you truly think that BP, Shell, Exxon Mobil, Sunoco will just sit and let it happen that easy? No, they will use millions to lobby and delay it adding years to any progress, to think otherwise is to be naive.


Most SDCs today are gasoline.

You think Oil is bigger than all of the major auto and tech companies in the world? Please. Millions? You need to think much bigger. Waymo and the others have already influenced the feds. This is a $14T a year worldwide market. Oil companies don't stand a chance.


----------

